# Ebay Tyco contactor



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

If you can find specs for voltage hold-in, drop the voltage down to that level ( 9 to 10 volts) and it should stay engaged otherwise it is not as described.

It could be 3 rd world counterfeit, too, in which case markings and ratings are useless.

resistance checks on a coil are somewhat misleading, it generally indicates that there is a length of wire inside. if you are so inclined, a reactance test would provide better data.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

it would help a ton if you said WHICH tyco contactor you bought

EV200?
LEV200?

what is the exact model number?


----------



## redcelt007 (Oct 2, 2008)

I use an EV200 with a 12 volt coil that came from an ebay store. I have so far had no problems with it. The specs on the ebay store site said it was a 12 volt coil. I believe it is a genuine Tyco contactor.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

The EV200 has a coil economizer on it and works from 9-36VDC if it's an EV200-AAANA


----------



## cruisin (Jun 3, 2009)

frodus said:


> The EV200 has a coil economizer on it and works from 9-36VDC if it's an EV200-AAANA


I believe that is the one he is using Travis, it actually has a 12v coil with the economizer. Should have no problems with 12v. Word of caution to others who may think it is OK to use it with a Curtis 24v system, DON'T. very erratic behaver.


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

It was a EV200-AAANA

It also said it came with 15" coil leads...they were 3" long......

It was routed from China, and took 3 weeks to get. 2 weeks to be made and 1 week in shipping. A fact they dont mention.

Kinda like the battery charger my friend bought. After he paid, they told him it needed to be made yet...and after 5 weeks time it finally showed up, from China.

It was a nice looking charger, but it wouldnt operate here in AZ continuously without a fan. (It has fins but no fan). After installation of a modified Walmart desk fan, it works fine. For the price a fan should have been included.

My choice in future deals is to NOT buy direct from China. Just through US or Canadian dealers who stock the item. I am going to be very careful and investigate things thoroughly before buying.

Thanks for the responses, Miz


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

cruisin said:


> I believe that is the one he is using Travis, it actually has a 12v coil with the economizer. Should have no problems with 12v. Word of caution to others who may think it is OK to use it with a Curtis 24v system, DON'T. very erratic behaver.


Yeah, so does Kelly from what I've heard. They both use PWM to control the contactor and it really screws with the economizer circuit inside. Great heads up, I completely forgot to mention that.

So yeah, the EV200-AAANA is the one he's got, and 9-36VDC should be just fine.


----------



## GizmoEV (Nov 28, 2009)

frodus said:


> Yeah, so does Kelly from what I've heard. They both use PWM to control the contactor and it really screws with the economizer circuit inside. Great heads up, I completely forgot to mention that.
> 
> So yeah, the EV200-AAANA is the one he's got, and 9-36VDC should be just fine.


For this very reason I ended up connecting a relay to the controller and the relay then switches 12V to the contactor. Not what I wanted to do but I crammed in another relay.


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

We just put the EV200-AAANA (I got off Ebay) in an older EV that had an old Albright contactor. We used the economiser and it works perfectly on 12VDC.


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: Ebay Tyco contactor--dumb question from a concretor*

 RE EV200-AAANA : What is the operating voltage if the economiser is missing?


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

I assume the operating voltage is the same. The economiser just allows it to "latch" and cut back the amperage required to hold it in. 

At least that is what they claim.

Miz


----------



## Coulomb (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Ebay Tyco contactor--dumb question from a concretor*



poprock1 said:


> RE EV200-AAANA : What is the operating voltage if the economiser is missing?


I would assume 12 V nominal. The economizer would presumably cut back the coil drive even with initial pull-in. My guess is that the coil would overheat with 24 V nominal on it continuously.

You can get the specifications for the EV200 by Googling for it. I'm busy this second or I'd do it.


----------

